# Lamar Odom is a cheap shot



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Whats up with Lamar Odom being a trashy flagrant foul ball player?
This recent stint that he did against B.Roy on Tuesdays game (4/8/08) just pushed my thoughts of Odom to a new low as a player.
Remember when he did a flagrant foul on Ray Allen when Boston was up 103-84 with 2:57 remaining earlier this year?
http://sports.aol.com/fanhouse/2008/01/01/lamar-odom-suspended-for-flagrant-foul-on-ray-allen/
Or how about this one from the Blazers 2006-2007 season.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4ZN2KOaN30
I despise Odom and hate him as a player.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Lamar Odom... edging ever so closer to Rick Fox status, I agree. I dislike the guy.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Looks like a flagrant to me.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

yuyuza1 said:


> Looks like a flagrant to me.


Haha woah. It's like an artistic picture.

Anyways, we all know Odom is really Odumb inside:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4-PBpe2oQI


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Or how about this one. Throwing the ball at an official thinking it was his teammate.:rofl2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71SMu8A3VU4
However it looks like the coach touched the ball after it hit the ref.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Odom is a beast. That was a good clean foul. Roy exaggerated the fall.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

lol @ the assist to the ref


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

People rag on Outlaw, but I've never seen him do anything near as stupid as those 2 clips.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Pain5155 said:


> Odom is a beast. That was a good clean foul. Roy exaggerated the fall.


Wow are you serious lol

I bet you like Bruce Bowen too and think he is clean.


----------



## CharcoalF (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRsNDzEr0aQ

I was initially pretty mad at the game, but cooled a bit when they finally showed the replay. The foul was flagrant, but not as horrible as initially thought. You had a few guys talking and shoving after the play, but did not see a Laker hit the floor in retaliation afterwards.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

As Mike Barrett said during the game last night... after you watch the replay a few times, that foul on Roy last night wasnt as bad as it looked. Sure Roy fell hard, and it was a hard foul... but I dont think it was as brutal as some of you may think.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

CharcoalF said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRsNDzEr0aQ
> 
> I was initially pretty mad at the game, but cooled a bit when they finally showed the replay. The foul was flagrant, but not as horrible as initially thought. You had a few guys talking and shoving after the play, but did not see a Laker hit the floor in retaliation afterwards.


Agree.

There where two layups by Kobe and one by Odom where we could have retaliated, and we didnt. I was dissapointed in our boys for not sending a message back to the Lakers.

Roy's fall was caused more by him running into a bigger Odom's chest than anything else.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

I disagree with you all who say it wasn't that bad. Yeah it didn't look too bad but you KNOW Odoms intentions were to hurt Brandon. He wasn't going for a block. Look at the pic above. You can tell Gasol was going for a block. Odom was not.

You gotta love how our whole team went right after Odom though. That got me pumped up.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Wow, that was really low by Odom. I don't see why people are saying it wasn't that bad. Watch the video posted by CharcoalF at about :48 and you get a good angle of how bad it is. Pushing someone like that while they're in the air can be very dangerous. Does Lamar want to become the next Bowen or something?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clearly a cheap shot made worse by Brandon's fall. It should result in a suspension.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I understand both views.

Brandon being so high, and small compared to Odom, and WANTING to draw a foul, led to a pretty huge fall.

It was a flagrant, a hard foul. I don't think he meant to do that, to make brandon fall and injur him, but he wasn't going for the ball. IDK if it should be a suspension.

I like hard fouls, honestly. I don't want people to get to the rim easily. I like contact, and sometimes i feel that fouls are given out to easily. 

I also LOVE that Travis and LMA went up to him. Best part of the game, imo.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

One thing I wish the Blazers did last night after the foul was a little retaliation on the other end with Kobe next time he drove to the hoop. Not injure him or anything, but a hard foul would've been nice to see to send a message back.

Of course, we didn't have our enforcer Joel, and I bet if Joel played, he would've done it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Remember the NBA frowns upon fighting, which has pretty much taken retaliatory fouls out of the game. That kind of foul could cost a player a few games (and pay) moreso than in the pre-brawl days.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

It was a flagrant-1. Good call. Lamar extended his arms and came down on Brandon's upper body with no attempt at the ball. And his mannerisms after the foul prove his intentions.

-Pop


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

It was a hard foul that resulted in an akward fall exaggerating it. Not really what I would call cheap, but deserving of a flagrant based on the rules today. Of course I liked it better when play was a bit rougher. Where putting someone on their *** when they were getting to the basket to easily was the norm.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I watched the replay several times Odom went up to contest the shot, Roy tucked the ball back away that's why it looked like Odom didn't try for the ball. It was a hard foul. IT wasn't even a flagrant imo though. I've seen Joel put just as hard of fouls on guys.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

B_&_B said:


> Agree.
> 
> There where two layups by Kobe and one by Odom where we could have retaliated, and we didnt. I was dissapointed in our boys for not sending a message back to the Lakers.
> 
> Roy's fall was caused more by him running into a bigger Odom's chest than anything else.


I don't know. Part of me agrees with your retaliation theory. However after Kobe made his case to the refs they were looking for any excuse to call it both ways. At that point in the game giving them 4 points by retaliating could have cost us the game. If Pryz was in the game he would have. But honestly although I don't like Odom, if he was a Blazer I wouldn't have had a problem with the hard foul. The problem is that every team is taking a shot at BRoy. How many hits can he take?


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

It was a hard foul, but not a flagrant. Had there been some hard hits prior, I could see the refs calling a flagrant just to restore order. The league doesn't want another Knicks, Nugs melee.

Roy landed hard, and the television announcers incited the audience by coloring the action a bit.


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

It was a flagrant foul by the standards of NBA today. It wasn't a flagrant by late 80's early 90's standards. However, in those days, a punk like Odom wouldn't have even thought to pull that crap. He would have received a face full of elbow from Buck Williams or Brian Grant for his trouble.

And don't even get me started on the beat down a ******* like Bowen would have received. Imagine him trying to undercut Barkley in his heyday. Sir Charles would have broken him like a twig.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

angrypuppy said:


> Roy landed hard, and the television announcers incited the audience by coloring the action a bit.


You do realize the people in the arena can't hear the TV announcers, right?

-Pop


----------



## angrypuppy (Jul 5, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> You do realize the people in the arena can't hear the TV announcers, right?
> 
> -Pop




You realize I'm referring to some of the more colorful responses in this thread, right? Context can be your friend.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I was born and raised in NE Portland (until age 13). What would happen
if I fouled a guy like that on the playground? A fight, and I would
have been in the wrong.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This thread is retarded...and total BS

That was a normal foul with a hard landing..

Hate the Lakers, fine, but this is just dumb


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^No. It was definitely an intentional hard foul.

Gasol was going for the ball, Odom was not going to let him have a layup, but didn't go for the ball, and went at him with force.

Did you see Odom jump into Roy full force when Roy was already in the air? Watch it dude, this was not just a hard foul... He went straight into him like tackling a RB who is jumping for the end-zone. I'm sorry if you can't see that.

But look at the force he went into Brandon with, and look where his arms where. The picture shows where his arms were. He was not going for the ball.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRsNDzEr0aQ


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> This thread is retarded...and total BS
> 
> That was a normal foul with a hard landing..
> 
> Hate the Lakers, fine, but this is just dumb


My guess is that if someone fouled Kobe like that, you wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it either. Get off your high horse.

You'll have to excuse us for thinking an inconsistent mental midget who has a history of cheap shots would do something so stupid.

Lamar's an idiot. And he should write Kobe into his will for carrying his sorry *** the last 4 years. A complete "C" player who gets hyped up because he plays in LA.

-Pop


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^Greatest. Post. Ever.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I didn't say he isn't retarded on the bball court at times did I?

I wasn't commenting on the Ray Allen flagrant was I?

If that was Kobe instead of Roy and Aldridge instead of Odom I would be fine with it. I would cuss out Aldridge for possibly injuring Kobe, sure. But that doesnt make the foul a flagrant.Stuff like that is part of the game and risk you take. Bball isn't an exact science.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

dude, it almost looks like he was going shoulders first into him, launching himself at a very vulnerable Roy... there are other ways to commit a hard foul and not let him get the ball up, but that was really dangerous.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

SodaPopinski said:


> Lamar's an idiot. And he should write Kobe into his will for carrying his sorry *** the last 4 years. A complete "C" player who gets hyped up because he plays in LA.
> 
> -Pop


QFT!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

qft?


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Quoted for truth.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I dunno ... a hard foul definitely, but I have to respectfully disagree that this one *specific foul* was a flagrant (Odom is certainly guilty of being a cheap shot guy on other occasions) -- close but no cigar.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^thank you...the voice of reason

If the vote is 60% (which I think is about right) of POR fans on here think it was a flagrant, and 40% dont AND it was a play with the Lakers...then it is not a flagrant.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> If the vote is 60% (which I think is about right) of POR fans on here think it was a flagrant, and 40% dont AND it was a play with the Lakers...then it is not a flagrant.


Thats just silly logic. A flagrant foul is a flagrant foul. By both the rules and the fact that it was judged to be one by those in charge of the game, Odom's foul was a flagrant.

Go cry me a Laker

STOMP


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.nba.com/nba101/misunderstood_0708.html
Flagrant Fouls:
These fouls are considered unnecessary and/or excessive. There are two types of flagrant foul, 1 and 2. A flagrant foul 1 is unnecessary contact. This is usually when a defensive player *winds-up* and makes hard contact with the offensive player *or makes hard contact and then follows through.* A flagrant foul 2 has the components of a flagrant foul 1 and is unnecessary and excessive contact. This usually has a wind-up motion, hard contact and a follow through. Both fouls carry a penalty of two free throws and the team that was fouled retains possession. A flagrant foul 2 also results in an ejection of the player committing the foul once it is reviewed by instant replay. A player also is ejected if he commits two flagrant foul penalty 1’s in the same game.


Not flagrant...no wind up, no follow though...Big body hits smaller body, guess which one usually loses?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

STOMP said:


> Go cry me a Laker


While I still obviously disagree with you, that was pretty freakin funny


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have to say I thought it was just a hard foul. I like seeing our guys yell a little but they still need to grow up and get tough. I am so sick of mainly LaMarcus and Travis being such pansies in the lane and giving up lay-ins. I have always said if you are going to foul someone then foul them. I also say don't give them an easy basket and a ticky tack foul to boot.
I have no problem with what Lamar did. I wish we would do that. Joel is the only one that will and he is out the rest of the season. So, come on guys step up and be men!!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> While I still obviously disagree with you, that was pretty freakin funny


...and I thunk it up all by meself :clown: 

Truthfully it was something I yelled toward the Laker fan behind me last night who kept trying to get MVP chants going when a certain someone was (undeservingly) standing at the free throw line. I needed to work it in somewhere today because funny is funny and laughter is a good thing/I didn't really think you were crying... just wrong. You posting the rule only enforces this opinion.

Brandon had beat his man and was going in to score. Odom couldn't stop this from happening without laying him out. Dude didn't even pretend to be making a play on the ball. His intent was to slide across the lane and give him a hard foul to prevent a layup. But being that Brandon was fully extended/wound up for a finish at the rim, he's very vulnerable to a cheap shot from a player with no shot of legitimately stopping him. So Odom smashed BR and he took a pretty bad fall. Thats whats going to happen whenever you slide under an extended player. 

If he didn't want this to be a flagrant he should have wrapped Brandon up. Wanting to stop a sure layup doesn't justify injuring someone to do it. This isn't football.

STOMP


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm really surprised by the vitriol toward Silkk Tha Shocker (aka Odom). Anyone who thinks it was a cheap shot is a wussy punk. Silkk had his feet planted and his arm straight up when Roy came flying in and fell on his *** due to his own momentum. A defender has the right to hold his ground. Odom didn't "take a swipe" at him, clothesline him, come from behind, or act deceitfully... just cuz roy went down hard does not equal flagrant. But the RG refs were blowing calls all game anyway. I'm just surprised at the volume of Portland fans who normally understand the game well now unable to distinguish a hard foul from a dirty play.


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

alext42083 said:


> One thing I wish the Blazers did last night after the foul was a little retaliation on the other end with Kobe next time he drove to the hoop. Not injure him or anything, but a hard foul would've been nice to see to send a message back.
> 
> Of course, we didn't have our enforcer Joel, and I bet if Joel played, he would've done it.


that's a punk thing to say, i'm glad the Blazers are smarter than idiots like you. 
It wasn't even a flagrant foul, it was not intentional, and even if it was, going after a bona fide superstar MVP of the league is 10 times worse than Roy taking a hit. Retalliation against Odom, but Kobe is untouchable, the players know that. Come on, have some respect for a veteran superstar.


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

Schilly said:


> I watched the replay several times Odom went up to contest the shot, Roy tucked the ball back away that's why it looked like Odom didn't try for the ball. It was a hard foul. IT wasn't even a flagrant imo though. I've seen Joel put just as hard of fouls on guys.


hey, hey, HEY... don't bring LOGIC into this Blazer board now :azdaja:
we're all having a good time piling on odom


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

SodaPopinski said:


> My guess is that if someone fouled Kobe like that, you wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it either. Get off your high horse.
> 
> You'll have to excuse us for thinking an inconsistent mental midget who has a history of cheap shots would do something so stupid.
> 
> ...


Hey Pop, please don't compare Roy to Kobe. Exaggeration distorts the logic. Roy is a good looking young player, he is not a league MVP like Kobe, and he hasn't earned his bones.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Please ignore this blind Laker fan...He knows not what he says


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

Sonny-Canazno said:


> QFT!!!


Qft, quoted for truth, eh?

So to you guys a "C" player averages 14 pts and 10 boards for the year? Explain that to me. 
And his numbers are up in the last month as we head into the postseason. 

You're dead wrong about Odom, not that that matters to your 'opinion'. But this guy is going to be our 3rd or 4th best scorer after Kobe, Bynum and Pau... Not too shabby to have Odom as your fourth scorer. 

Let's look at who on the Blazers averages 14 and 10. The answer? No one. 
LMA gets 18 and 7. Outlaw gets 14 and 5. Are those guys "C" players?? Odom is outrebounding LMA and would be outscoring him if he took a few more shots. Odom only takes 8 shots a game and makes 6. He's totally efficient. He is 6'10" and has great body control and can get to the rack. He's a fantastic player, just not a superstar... but is awesome as our fourth. 

You really need to reconsider your take on Odom. Just watch him in the postseason and you'll see.


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

STOMP said:


> ...and I thunk it up all by meself :clown:
> 
> 
> If he didn't want this to be a flagrant he should have wrapped Brandon up. Wanting to stop a sure layup doesn't justify injuring someone to do it. This isn't football.
> ...



Hey Stomp, you don't need to sign all your messages STOMP. Its kinda ****. We can see your name in the margin. And the all caps? Ugh, its so... I don't know... Portland? STOMP When I think of STOMP I think LAME

STOMP


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^dude, shut up


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

When Lamar is getting his a** handed to him, like he was by LaMarcus, what does he do?

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PZRyj31mYK4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PZRyj31mYK4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

He didn't appreciate KG's block apparently - But he didn't use his hands so it couldn't have been a flagrant foul.


----------



## Discoflux (Apr 8, 2008)

bump


----------

